# Co2 reg



## Samjpikey (15 Aug 2013)

Thinking of buying this reg as a back up from co2 supermarket , has anyone used it or using it ? 
Cheers guys


----------



## tomh (16 Aug 2013)

Hi,

Yes it is the same one that I got off ebay from Hong Kong. I have had it for 4 months and it has done the job very well.

I have used it with a glass diffuser that I also bought from HK, all worked well but I traded up for an atomiser from Aquaessentials (not because of the regulator).  However, I just could not get a constant steady flow, ie the bubble count fluctuated over a 10 second period (fast - slow) Aquessentials said was due to a faulty regulator..... I immediatly bought a JBL reactor and have been using that for a couple of months and everything has been great.

Tom


----------



## Andy Thurston (16 Aug 2013)

tomh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes it is the same one that I got off ebay from Hong Kong. I have had it for 4 months and it has done the job very well.
> 
> ...


Ive used this setup and i put fluctuating pressure down to the extra bubble in the bottom of the glass diffuser. The same reg is now supplying co2 via a venturi in the spraybar and has a constant bubble count, so aqua essentials were guessing it was a faulty reg. That reg will be ok sam if it has a high enough output pressure to run the up inline, some people need 3 bar to get them to work properly. Keep one of your bazookas just in case.


----------



## Samjpikey (16 Aug 2013)

Has it got adjustable working pressure ?? 
I will be buying as a back up unless you can advise of a better one and use my current one as a back up ?? 
Bazookas have gone mate , if the up inline was to ever fail I will temporarily run the co2 direct into the filter inlet  
Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (16 Aug 2013)

It looks like the one me and dans using and is not adjustable and the needle valve is rubbish its very hard to fine tune


----------



## Samjpikey (16 Aug 2013)

I will scrap that idea then !! If that's what your trying to say ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (16 Aug 2013)

They do the job im just a bit fussy and dont like things that are made in asia. Most of its rubbish with the occasional high quality item. You get what you pay for. If i was working id have a diy boc reg setup but would cost a couple of hundred quid and a half decent aquatic reg as backup.


----------



## Samjpikey (16 Aug 2013)

That's why I'm worried about using my up aqua a-164 , I want something that I know won't fail but I don't want to dig deep for the monies , well not just yet anyway . 
Like you say you get what you pay for , things from Asia are self hit or miss .... 
Where shall I look for a reg then ?? Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomh (16 Aug 2013)

I didnt want to pay £100 plus for a reg when I first got into fish keeping so bought this and despite my comments I cant fault it. The valve only takes the slightest turn to alter the bubble count a lot so it is quite difficult to fine turn the count as Big clown says. Yes its off ebay and made in china but then so are most things now.

I suppose now that I am totally addicted to my planted tank I would consider paying a lot more than I did 4 months a go   but it all depends on how much you can afford to spend


----------



## Samjpikey (16 Aug 2013)

That's sounds the same as the reg I currently have , the needle valve is so sensitive , it almost has to be completely closed to set it comfortably , but I didn't have no fluctuation when I tested with a bazooka and it got going at 1.5 bar !! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (16 Aug 2013)

You could swap needle valve for a quality one


----------



## tomh (16 Aug 2013)

If I am honest, I much prefer the reactor, so kind of did me a favour. Each to their own though.


----------



## Samjpikey (16 Aug 2013)

That's sounds a good way to go , 
This is my reg , is it likely that I could find a needle velve which will fit in the same place ??


----------



## Samjpikey (16 Aug 2013)

I did have a reactor Once but I prefer an atomizer  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samjpikey (16 Aug 2013)

Maybe I can just put one in line after the bubble counter , that would still work right?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomh (16 Aug 2013)

I am a bit confused as to what you are trying to achieve? sorry. Do you mean a second valve?


----------



## Samjpikey (16 Aug 2013)

Well as my needle valve is very sensitive ( probably cheap ) I was thinking of using another needle valve in line to have better control . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomh (16 Aug 2013)

I would say that you are probably worrying about it too much, it just means you have to spend a bit more time setting it up, once its done you shouldnt need to touch it again. Well until you knock it whilst cleaning your filter or getting your fish food out that is 



Samjpikey said:


> Maybe I can just put one in line after the bubble counter , that would still work right??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
I think putting a second valve in would just over complicate things, if it is possible that is, you might end up pressurising the bubble counter if you put it afterwards and that would pop the joints off...... maybe


----------



## foxfish (16 Aug 2013)

Considering the importance of a easy to tune reg & valve I would keep looking mate...
The one you are looking at might well do the job but I would do a little more searching & asking before you buy.


----------



## Samjpikey (16 Aug 2013)

In your opinion fox fish do you think it would work if I placed a needle valve after the bubble counter ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxfish (16 Aug 2013)

Umm no idea really not somthing  I would do but some guys fit two needle valves after the reg to feed separate devicses so I guess you could .....it just that It makes more  to me, to buy a complete unit that does the job well?


----------



## Samjpikey (16 Aug 2013)

Ok thanks for your input . 
Maybe I will keep looking for a complete reg +sol that's  known to keep its form. 
Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (16 Aug 2013)

Samjpikey said:


> That's sounds a good way to go ,
> This is my reg , is it likely that I could find a needle velve which will fit in the same place ??


Yes you would find a needle valve the same shape as yours. I agree with foxfish buy quality in the first place but as a cheap option if you already have a reg  changing or adding another needle valve is a viable solution. if adding an extra valve place it straight after the existing needle valve and dont worry about pressurising bubble counter


----------



## Samjpikey (19 Aug 2013)

C'mon big clown where can I get a needle valve from pronto ????? 
 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxfish (19 Aug 2013)

This might help.... Best reg? | UK Aquatic Plant Society but the question is always being asked & there seems no definite answer. 
There would seem to be lots of budget models and very few quolity models....


----------



## Andy Thurston (19 Aug 2013)

Look here im not sure which thread you need

Buy Needle valve online from RS Components

And any additional fittings here

Home : Thorite - Total Fluid & Air Solutions


----------



## Andy Thurston (19 Aug 2013)

Theres a few links on ukaps too search needle valve on the forum


----------



## Andy Thurston (19 Aug 2013)

Just found these looking for something else but you would need a couple of fittings like whats on the up inline from previous link then you can plug straight into co2 pipe

Haitima 2032 Stainless Steel Needle Valve


----------



## Andy Thurston (19 Aug 2013)

foxfish said:


> There would seem to be lots of budget models and very few quolity models....



That shows how many people are tight fisted and will buy something that "Will do the job" 
I, like you, prefer things that "do the job well and is well made"


----------



## Samjpikey (19 Aug 2013)

I think the easiest root is to just buy a decent reg  interested in the boc reg. 
do they need a different fitting to connect to fe ?? Regulators are definitely something people should not skimp on as its a vital piece of equipment. I did go cheap originally when I didn't really understand the importance of it in a high tec set up. Once ive moved house a boc will be the 1st thing I'm buying  

Aquaessentials have needle valves but are out of stock . 
Cheers


----------



## Andy Thurston (19 Aug 2013)

Ive just discovered that you can buy an adapter to make an argon reg fit co2 bottle for £20. Being a welder i just happen to have a pretty decent one in my tool box. I guess its time to buy a solenoid and needle valve.


----------



## tomh (19 Aug 2013)

went back to reading this thread, looked up and my co2 ran out at that moment! crap


----------



## foxfish (19 Aug 2013)

Here is the new beautiful dupla reg, milled from solid alloy but I can't find anyone selling them in the UK however they seem to be about $150 in the States.


----------



## aliclarke86 (19 Aug 2013)

foxfish said:


> Here is the new beautiful dupla reg, milled from solid alloy but I can't find anyone selling them in the UK however they seem to be about $150 in the States.


Where about did you find them for sale in the states? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## foxfish (19 Aug 2013)

Just Googled it up but no idea where I saw it for sale mate! I bought  mine (the previous model) from a local shop but Dupla were much more readily available a few years back.
Ghostworld on this forum bought one quite recently though...


----------



## aliclarke86 (19 Aug 2013)

This item number for eBay seems to be only place I can find them 170788363670 from Germany works out about £150

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## aliclarke86 (19 Aug 2013)

aliclarke86 said:


> This item number for eBay seems to be only place I can find them 170788363670 from Germany works out about £150
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4




Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Andy Thurston (19 Aug 2013)

Regulator porn


----------



## Samjpikey (20 Aug 2013)

What about this I know it's only single stage , but made in England so it's going to be of much better quality , with a needle valve and solenoid your looking at about £50, 
That's surely a better way to go then Asian imports :/


----------



## Andy Thurston (20 Aug 2013)

Bargin for price but be aware that you will get more pressure when co2 first comes on until it equalises pressure build up. also it may give end of tank dump as co2 runs out 
Westcol and sif regs are much better and all single stage regs are prone to end of tank dump
2 stage co2/argon regs rarely come up for sale unlike oxygen which come up quite often
All 2 stage regs have a stainless diaphram in the first stage and a neoprene diaphram in the second stage and are co2 safe but the fitting is male and an adapter cost around £20 and regs can be bought new for around £45-65 from welding suppliers


----------



## sa80mark (20 Aug 2013)

Big clown said:


> Bargin for price but be aware that you will get more pressure when co2 first comes on until it equalises pressure build up. also it may give end of tank dump as co2 runs out
> Westcol and sif regs are much better and all single stage regs are prone to end of tank dump
> 2 stage co2/argon regs rarely come up for sale unlike oxygen which come up quite often
> All 2 stage regs have a stainless diaphram in the first stage and a neoprene diaphram in the second stage and are co2 safe but the fitting is male and an adapter cost around £20 and regs can be bought new for around £45-65 from welding suppliers



Does this mean you can use pretty much any regulator for co2 aslong as we use adapters or change the fittings ? I was lead to believe from the research I did that you could only use co2 regs for co2 as the co2 will degrade the diaphragm ?


----------



## Andy Thurston (20 Aug 2013)

Lots of welding regs are for argon/co2 mixture so need to be co2 safe. Only super cheap regs and ones made for pipework eg. ones that are fitted to compressor outlets will not be co2 safe and many manufactures prefer just to keep one type of diaphram to keep costs down, they get bigger discounts for ordering in bulk, so they buy all the same. regs are only really labeled to identify what gas is in them. Flammable gases have left hand fittings and can be much harder to find adapters. Look at boc website all there regs have the same diaphrams. People just think there different cos health and safety says you must use a co2 reg for co2 and oxygen for oxygen, this is where people get confused. If you have a particular brand of reg look at makers websites and compare most will tell you what the diaphrams are made from.


----------



## sa80mark (20 Aug 2013)

Thats great thanks big clown that might help me fine one now


----------



## Andy Thurston (20 Aug 2013)

Heres an expaination of why end of tank dump happens

Air Products Equipment Selector


----------



## foxfish (20 Aug 2013)

Not sure if this is a good one....  CO2 Pressure Regulator Magnetic Valve + Bubble Counter - aquarium plant tank | eBay


----------



## Andy Thurston (20 Aug 2013)

Preset to just short of 4 bar thats about 60psi. that should run any up inline diffuser. I bet its a single stage reg though, all these makers that confuse people by saying 2 guage and let them assume that means 2 stage tut tut.


----------



## Samjpikey (20 Aug 2013)

These are available uk . Probably imported but worth a try with a uk reg , seem to be able to get a decent single stage from £20 odd or like big clown says , spend £40 and get a multi stage to avoid the dump !! Nothing worse then being away and coming bk to find eotd has happened :/


----------



## aliclarke86 (20 Aug 2013)

If that's from the company I think then they are actually pretty good solenoids for the money. Think I paid £15 for one without the needle valve and it worked just fine. I'm not sure how they compare to higher priced units but I can imagine longevity would be the only issue

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Andy Thurston (20 Aug 2013)

Looking at the data on the side it looks like its german so could be good quality at the money you could keep a spare, just in case. the needle valve looks like it might be be low quality. Im still lookin into those, i know a couple of pneumatic engineers so im going to ask them for advise


----------



## Samjpikey (20 Aug 2013)

What about any of these ?? 



http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=120602790041

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=370497962189


This ones a bit pricey :-

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=110575221574



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (20 Aug 2013)

Try this google translate might be needed

http://www.us-aquaristikshop.com/co2-verteiler/erweiterung-fuer-co2-verteiler.html


----------



## Samjpikey (20 Aug 2013)

Awesome site , 
but you'd have to make a big order to get the monies worth from the shipping costs . 
Shame we haven't got a company like this in England with all the right gubbings for co2 systems , 
There ya to big clown , open up an online shop with DIY co2 components  .........


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (20 Aug 2013)

This maybe

1/8 BSP FEM BRASS NEEDLE VALVE [SSEV18] - £16.07 : Parts Britannia, Complete Parts Solution


----------



## Samjpikey (21 Aug 2013)

chris58b said:


> I bought three of the ones in the top link ( cheap aquarium specific HK valve)and they are great. Much more adjustable than the stock one fitted on my "co2 supermarket" reg. Another positive is that adding a second valve inline and fully opening the one attached to the reg removes the fluctuating bubble count issues due to the operating temp of solenoid expanding the internals of the attached valve.
> Hope this helps.




 CO2 Needle Valve For Pressure Guage DIY Diffuser System Planted Aquarium | eBay


Reading through other threads on ukaps and found this . Also in the same thread it mentions the Fabco needle valve , I've read about them before on the planted tank forum , seem like the ones to get 
http://www.fabco-air.com/pdf/Sec_12.pdf

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (21 Aug 2013)

If you want the muts nuts any one of these but very pricey

 Metering(needle) valves selection for our CO2 pressurized system


----------



## Samjpikey (21 Aug 2013)

HP1700 Series - Products & Supply > Speciality Gases Equipment > Regulators > Two-Stage Regulators > HP1700 Series |  BOConline UK



Would this work ?? 
I can get one used for just short of £50


----------



## Andy Thurston (21 Aug 2013)

If the outlet pressure is right then yes but you would need a solenoid


----------



## Samjpikey (24 Aug 2013)

My reg  is f***** .... 
Looking at the tmc v2 . Found it for  £70 new , do you know if it works ok with an up in line atomizer ?? 
Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samjpikey (24 Aug 2013)

Found the tmc for £66.99 . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (24 Aug 2013)

There is debate over this. Some say it does some say it doesn't . I just ordered one but don't have an atomiser so won't be much help. From what I have read its fixed at 1.5 bar working pressure. Check this thread TMC V2 Pressure Regulator Pro with Solenoid Valve | UK Aquatic Plant Society

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## aliclarke86 (24 Aug 2013)

Also TMC are really good for replacing faulty bits

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Samjpikey (24 Aug 2013)

I've just spent 2hours reading through threads.
It seems that the co2 supermarket one does a better job and is a bit cheaper . 
I will be getting a good quality reg later on but I need something asap , think I may just take the plunge with the co2 supermarket  . 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (24 Aug 2013)

Fair play mate. I emailed the above company about there reg but got no responce so have decided against it. All my other kit is tmc also so thought I should stick to the theme  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Samjpikey (24 Aug 2013)

Ok fair enough . If you have emailed them recently then they are on annual leave ATM , that's what it says on the website .
 Or there is the up a165 adjustable from tankscape . 
Really don't know hahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (24 Aug 2013)

I have been in the market for a reg for about 6 months but there is so much conflicting information on the inter webs I just figured I would go with what I know and I trust tmc. I'm sure Andy will tell you that aquarium regs are just cheap welding regs with a high price (I'm not disagreeing with you mate) im all about convince and I don't trust myself to mod a welding reg (pressurized gas worries me) that being said I will give feedback on the one I have purchased in due time.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Samjpikey (24 Aug 2013)

Fair comment , everything's over priced for any market which is targeted to make monies .... 
I like the the idea of going down the boc dual stage reg and buying all the 'bits' but right now I need my co2 to be working correctly as I've just flooded my tank so I need a 'will do the job' reg asap so haven't got time to research all the parts i need , which ever reg I buy I will use as a spare in the future anyways , 
It's either tmc £70  , Up a 165 £75 or the one from co2 supermarket ! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samjpikey (24 Aug 2013)

Co2 supermarket is £54 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (24 Aug 2013)

Modifying a welding reg is no more difficult or dangerous than changing fe and replacing seal 
Getting the right bits togeather is the hardest part and there are plenty threads telling you how do it


----------



## Samjpikey (24 Aug 2013)

Yea I understand that but right now I just want to be able to press pay and have one delivered which is going to be a lot better then the one I have , as its so bad , can't get any type of normality with the reg its shockingly crap  no control with the needle valve whatso ever , really it just wants lobbing in the bin lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (24 Aug 2013)

I do believe you mate but like I said convince is another of my issues (I'm lazy) I enjoy the maintaining of my tanks but hardware gives me a head ache 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## aliclarke86 (24 Aug 2013)

Convenience *

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Samjpikey (24 Aug 2013)

I've got headache now hahaa ... 
Honestly though this reg I have is diabolical . I mustn't go on though .... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (24 Aug 2013)

Cost and convenience are swaying factors with most people but i like accuracy and quality not chinese blahblahblahblah.  I suppose its my engineering background thats responsable for my opinion but each to their own. The reg for the tank in my sig is a £40 fleabay special its ok for a put me on but not what i want long term because the needle valve is pants


----------



## Samjpikey (24 Aug 2013)

I will be coming to you big clown for a guide on the right parts when I look into getting my boc . 
But I've decided I will do the £54 reg for a cheaper option and will use that as a back up in the future !! Happy days . Beer and BBQ to go to later so end of stress haha !! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (24 Aug 2013)

Hope the weathers better down there. I thought i was going to get wet doing father in laws car earlier


----------



## Samjpikey (24 Aug 2013)

It's windy but sunny , had our yearly air show today , red arrows , falcon tornado etc , so been good now to have a few beers to distress me from my horrible needle valve hahaha 
Other then that the tank looks like is doing ok  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samjpikey (26 Aug 2013)

Gutted missed a boc 9500 multistage reg on eBay ... It went for £20 incl postage !  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (26 Aug 2013)

Ha yeah I was watching that as well didn't expect that though thout it would hit at least a ton

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Andy Thurston (26 Aug 2013)

Got one its huge will defo need a stand. Seller if that one will be gutted me and dan both pm him and asked how much to end auction and he said £45 + £8 posted dan offered £35 and he said no serves him right for being greedy


----------



## Samjpikey (26 Aug 2013)

Now that you've got a boc I guess you will get all the parts to make it all work . 
You should do a guide on that as well .
Get people using a good system not these Chinese copies .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (26 Aug 2013)

I think its been done on ukaps already but i can do a step by step when i get round to converting it, when im working again. It was too good a price to miss so its in my cupboard awaiting funds


----------



## Samjpikey (26 Aug 2013)

Andy do you know if a drop checker is affected by liquid carbon ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (26 Aug 2013)

No its not it works by the co2 from tank gassing off and getting into the 4dkh solution 

These are not bad regs for the money but beware if they've been used could be broken and usually have inaccurate guages but can be picked up new for £40-60 brand new

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=251324148372


----------

